# MP3 capable CD changer retrofit Question



## 745iwanna (May 8, 2005)

all,

I read on edmunds that the new 2006 750i has an MP3 capable CD-Changer. Wondering if this could be retrofitted into teh 02-04 745i's. It is the same idrive system...

Does anyone know?

thanks.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

745iwanna said:


> all,
> 
> I read on edmunds that the new 2006 750i has an MP3 capable CD-Changer. Wondering if this could be retrofitted into teh 02-04 745i's. It is the same idrive system...
> 
> ...


I don't know if it can be retrofitted, but I do know the iDrive in the 06's is a second generation, and different than previous years.


----------



## 745iwanna (May 8, 2005)

Thanks Kd.. 

In that case, can the 2nd gen idrive be retrofitted into an 02-04 745i? Or, can the firmware/software of the Generation 1 be upgraded to Gen 2, and then add the CD changer?

thanks.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

745iwanna said:


> Thanks Kd..
> 
> In that case, can the 2nd gen idrive be retrofitted into an 02-04 745i? Or, can the firmware/software of the Generation 1 be upgraded to Gen 2, and then add the CD changer?
> 
> thanks.


I don't know, but my initial thought would be no.
Call the Parts Manager, Bill, at Autohaus of Clayton in Missouri, he'll know.
You'll find the phone number in the Locate Dealer on bmwusa.com


----------



## starr666 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have been trying to find out about this myself. If I had to guess, I would think that it would work. As these are all made by Alpine, use the same bus system, I would asume that the unit will be identical, with the only change being the ability to play MP3 discs. Small firmware upgrade in the unit from the manufacturer.

If anyone actualy tries this, please let us know the results. I would order one right away if it does work.


----------

